# Burning Crusade PvP 70 er



## UrbanDragon (26. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Kurze Projektvorstellung:
Angestebt ist eine *GILDENÜBERGREIFENDE*, *REALMÜBERGREIFENDE* und *FRAKTIONSÜBERGREIFENDE* Plattform !!!


....auf der sich PvP begeisterte Hordler und Allies mit dem Level 70(ep-lock oder missing WotLK/Cata) zum gewertenten/ungewerteten Schlachtfeld verabreden können.

Gesucht werden alle 70er aus dem größten deutschen Realmpool Blutdurt - dazu gehören folgende Realms:
siehe wow wiki
Die Silberne Hand 
Perenolde        	
Zirkel des Cenarius 	
Kel'Thuzad      	
Malfurion 	       
Proudmoore      	
Madmortem 	
Destromath 	
Kil'Jaeden 	
Frostwolf 	
Eredar 
Nathrezim 	
Mannoroth 	
Frostmourne 	
Aegwynn 	
Zuluhed 	
Gul'dan 	
Nozdormu 	
Mal'Ganis 	
Gorgonnash 	

Nun die ausführliche Beschreibung:
Es gibt genügend 70er Spieler die den content aus TBC lieben und auch der Meinung sind das PvP auf diesem Level einfach am meisten Spaß macht.
Leider ist es aber so das mit dem ep-lock die möglichkeiten des PvP auf Arena beschränkt bleibt, da nie genügend Spieler gleichzeitig im Schlachtfeldfinder sind
Würden sich nun alle Arena Spieler zu bestimmenten Zeitpunkten verabreden um sich auf einem gewerteten/ungewerteten Schlachtfeld die Schädel einzuschlagen...nun das würde alles ändern 

Angestrebt ist ein Forum um dies möglich zu machen.
Wir werden es sicherlich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht schaffen noch in diesen Jahr etwas auf die Beine zu bringen, dennoch bitte ich schon jetzt um mögliche Partner bei diesem Projekt.

Ich selbst bin Mitglied einer 70er PvP Gilde auf Eredar mit ca. 25 Mitglieder - davon 10-15 regelmäßig aktiv. Ich bitte alle Spieler/Gilden die 70er PvP betreiben und sich für das Projekt intresieren schon jetzt um Kontaktaufnahme - vorzugweise als einfache Antwort zu diesen Thread ala:
Meine Gilde - soundsoviele Spieler - davon regelmäßig aktiv
Horde/Allianz - Realm

Gerne bin ich auch daran intresiert Gilden zusammen zuschließen oder neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen.



Was? Es Gibt schon ein solches Projekt..?
Ich bin für jede Information dankbar 


Bis dahin: FÜR DIE HORDE !!!!!


----------

